# CHUNKY LOVE / SHARKS, COBIA & AJ THAT GOT AWAY



## Clay-Doh

Well, I am ready for bed, so I am gonna keep this short, and let the rest fill in.

FlyinFisher, and Knot a...wait...Telum Piscus and I were goin diving, but we need someone to stay topside. Last night, at almost 11pmI noticed BadAzzChef, and his friend from Ohio were lookin to go fishin. I called, he was up, and we now had a mixed bag on the boat, southerners, and yankees, fishemen, and divers.

Well, seas werent the greatest goin out, and commin in was downright terrible! BUt, we saw a Dolphin jump straight up at least 8 foot like aSeaworld trained dolphin and repeat about 6 times, but not enough times for me to grab my video!:doh

By the way ALL OF THIS follwiing story IS on helmet cam video, no BS here man

First dive, viz was terrible the first 30 feet, I was makin a daiganol decent and I see a football sized monster head come at me out of the murk...ITS A COBIA!!!!!!!

I line up, just about to plow one thru his face as he swims right at me, then I see the shaft in him.:banghead Then I see John gettin pulled behind him!!!! Hilariious! Then I see cobia, after a good clean shot, somehow remove the shaft fromhimself, and vanish!:doh

In hind sight, I should a shot himanyways!

Rest of the dive uneventful, other than some black snapper hiding in a hole weing over 10 pounds just refusing to poke htere head back up...till after you swam away 3 minutes later!

Next dive, getdown, line up on a nice AJ as soon as I hit the bottom, then see a better one, great size too, might of been one of my best AJ, he gets under me, I give him the irresistable wiggly finger, and he comes up a touch, and I sink one staight down thru him and he looks like a weather vane, the way the shaft went thru. I start pullin him in.....AND THE MO FO GETS OFF!!! :banghead:bangheadWhat is the deal!!!!! That, along with the cobia will soon be on video.

Well, I go up about 10 feet to teh deck near Josh, eyein some Almaco while reloadin. Josh gets my attention, and gives me the shark sign. I finish loading my gun, turn around looking off the ship deck, and why O yes.....there certainly IS a shark! AABout 8 foot too! SO me and josh show how aggressive we are, and he makes a few circles. One he comes in so close, I for only the second time now ever, took the safety off the powerhead. One more pass from 10 to 15 foot, and we WILL be havin another shark fry!

Well, John is in his own world, we try and get his attention, to no avail. He is diving an aluminum 80, and I guess needed to start headin up. He swims off from over the ship, and over the sand, and finnaly turns to us. Right as you can see in the video my karate chop to my own head to give him the shark sign, here comes behind him the dang shark, and John was oblivious! It was classic...like that phot shopped pic of the mom and dad under water scuba diving smiling and waving for a pic, and the big shark behind em grinnin....

Well, the shark did not get back close enough to feel the love of the .223 rifle cartridge, me and JOsh moseed around for about another 10 minutes or so, and then seen ANOTHER similar sized shark come in, and I almost thought it was the same one, but then looked to my right, and there was bra man right therre too. Got video of both of em, good few minutes, nice steady footage.

Well, I will not raz the FISHERMEN too hard, but I guess they didnt know better.....oke ....turns out while me and Josh are doin our safety stop at 15 feet int the snot ball 10 foot viz of the surface....the FISHERMEN, got ANOTHER 7 foot or so shark on the side of the boat tryin to get a tail rope on it!!!!!!!!!!!:withstupid SOrry Badazz!!!! I just couldnt resist that one!!!! AS I think about it, I can only imagine how many ways that could have ended wrong. 

The good thing at least woulda been that the helmet cam was still recording, and it woulda made for some helluva footage at my funeral...... hee hee.

Saw a mole mole, or sunfish on the way in, We stopped, jumped in the water with it, got on its back and spanked it like a bad hooker and yelled giddy up. No...just kiddin, but we did turn the boat around, head back and bounce a couple cobia jigs off its head...no, I'm still just kiddin, but we did get some good video.

Was great being out with a mixed bag, and Badazz helpin with the fuel, and we had a great day!

The seas were ruff as snot commin in, but they still had some bait left, and we managed to hit a state spot on the way in so the Ohio dude could snag a red snapper! He also got a nice scamp too, and Lane!

Speakin of snappers, they are everywhere out there, and friendly as can be, and I am not talking about just leal snapper, I mean 10- 20 piounders, coming up and offering you there business cards.

Thanx everybody for goin...sorry the forecast wasnt what they called for, but it was still a great day! And I think the highlight of my day was some really sweet footage of them big ol bull sharks. Can't wait to get the movie on the website!


----------



## JoshH

NEED VIDEO!!! 

Sounds like a great adventure.


----------



## FelixH

Great report Clay! Can't wait to see the new Chunky video.:letsdrink

Sorry I couldn't join you guys, maybe next time.

Felix


----------



## sniper

So how many fish did you guys boat with the guns???

Great read. Wish I could have made it.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *sniper (5/19/2008)*So how many fish did you guys boat with the guns???
> 
> Great read. Wish I could have made it.


First, thanks for Clay and getting us out there. I would have took one look thorugh the pass and maybe got one inshore dive in, and then headed in. It was definately not 1-2' like the forecast said before I went to bed the night before. 

I will be the first one from the trip to say that the score was: Fishermen 3, Spearfishermen A BIG FAT NOTHING. Everything we shot got off or our shafts somehow someway. They even said that when we were down, the bite was hot. We surfaced and they said the bite went away. It was a great day where fisherman and divers shared the same boat and it worked in the fisherman's favor.

I am so pissed that the Cobia got off. I had just been saying on the ride out how I had not ever seen a cobia and that I would crap myself if I saw one underwater. Low and behold, I get to 35 feet and what looks like a shark is swimming right at me. Then he turns slightly and it's a huge cobia. I would estimate it at 70 pounds or so. The video shows it with my shaft in him. Unfortunately, I think he was so thick, that my shaft did not get through. I hit hit right at the fattest point of the fish. When I hit him, he acted like nothing had happend until I pulled him slightly colser to me. He shook like a 2000 pound bull and was off. I was cussing so much underwater. I continued down to the wreck and took a shot on a decent black snapper that just squirmed off the shaft. Time to ascend at this point with no fish:banghead

Come up to some rough stuff on the surface (3-4'). Almost got a motor to the head getting back on the boat. Made it to the second dive and we hit a thermocline at 65 feet that made it kinda chilly for a 3 mil. Oh well. I look down into a opening in the wreck and there are monster black snappers everywhere. I decend into the wreck and they all go into hiding. So I wait for one to poke it's head out and a large 10lb or so black barely comes out and I take the shot only for my shaft to getstuck in the wreck with no fish. I eventually got the shaft out after wasting a lot ofair to get it out. One of the few times that I actually missed the shot completely. I don't know what happend. I come out of my hole and see Josh and Clay in a defensive little stance right next to each other. They see me and point out the shark. He was cruising around going and coming out of our visibility. I was diving an AL 80 while they had the steel tanks, so it was my time to head up. Swim over to the anchor, look back at them one last time and then up I go. 

They get back up to the boat and Clay starts going crazy asking if I knew that the shark was right behind me when I was swimming to the anchor line. I had no clue. I guess ignorance is bliss sometimes. I saw the video and I about pissed myself just looking at the video afterwards. 

I get up to the boat and Chris and his Ohio buddy have something big they are fighting. Soon after we see color and it's a 6-7' bull shark. We try to get a tail rope around him and about that time, he broke off. And not 45 seconds later, Clay and Josh surface at the back of the boat. So there were sharks everywhere on this dive. They hooked this shark on a floater line. This was odd because Bulls are usually bottom feeders. 

By this time the seas are 4' with the occasional 5 footer. And they were not very spaced out either. So we decide to call the third dive off and head in. When your in a 26' CAT and you are getting thrown around, you know it's time to head in. One they way in Baddazzchef and his friend of course start all the trash talk about how the fishermen scored and the divers are coming home with nothing and all we could do was sit back and take it for the most part because it was true. While we shot fish, none of ours was in the fishbox. 

OVerall it was a great day. I saw my first cobia and got my first shot on a cobia.It would have been nice to get it in the boat though.:banghead The sunfish and the dolphin skyrocketing out of the water was cool as well.

Thanks again Clay.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Man it was a great time...I put "DIVERS VS. FISHERMEN" in the subtitle, to see when BaddAzz was gonna set the record straight!

I am waitin for him to post up on the3 multiple jigs lost on 80 pound mono leaders he lost, and all the hookups. They DEFINATELY had a lotta action...and again...just goes to show, divers DON'T kill the bite...shootin fish puts the whole food chain in htere into an exited, predatory mode, from the big ones...cudas and sharks, to the snappers AJ, and grouper chasing your shot fish, to the little ones getting exited feeding on the blood and bits of flesh.

Glad we all could make it out!

The video is freakin great! Will be prob tommorow before it's uploaded.


----------



## Ocean Man

Great report guys, I cant wait to see the video of this trip.


----------



## MikeG

Hey Clay, I'm new to this diving stuff and you already got me scared shitless of these bull sharks...cant wait to see the video.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *DoneDeal2 (5/19/2008)*Hey Clay, I'm new to this diving stuff and you already got me scared shitless of these bull sharks...cant wait to see the video.


Don't let them scare you away. Most of the time, if your just diving and not putting blood in the water, they are just curious and stay on the outlying area of the wrecks. Now when you start spearing they come a little closer. There are definately more of them out there right now then there has been in the past. But most of the time, they just look and act scarier than they really are.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey done deal...I can't say when I see sharks my heart and breathing rate don't go up a little, especially if I have a fish clipped to me.

But...in all honesty, how many actual attacks or injuries have you heard from on divers, Not counting great whites, which fortunately we DON'T have? Almost all attacks are on swimmers and surfers, we are just not on the menue. Will they swoop in and snatch a fish off your shaft as you pull it in? Yes. It hasnt happened to me, but I know its happened plenty of times to others. 

SHarks are opputunist, not looking to fight or posibly get injured while dining out. They will circle, and see what scraps they can grab, but all these shark encounters you read about with spearfishers......almost every instance the shark COULD have snuck right up on em at lighting speed, and took at chomp at htere fish. But they didn't. I am not saying it is impossible for a diver to get attacked, (otherwise I wouldn't have a powerhead), but the odds of winning the Florida state lotto are probably more in reach than a diver getting bit while underwater. 

That being said, I still get spooked anyways....but I got to say, it is awsome watching a big one cruise thru the water....it looks sureal. We stayed about another 15 minutes after seeing him. Had I had a fish with me, I would have been ready to go up, but without one, we knew we were not in harms way, and I am glad the chunky love cam was capturin the footage, cuz they really are beautiful underwater.

They are also beatuiful in chicken nugget size, breaded, and gettin dropped in a deep fryer!

Don't let it discourage you, just plan on being prepared for seeing one at some point in your diving, and plan ahead to reemain calm, keep your breathing half way decent so U dont suck all your air down, and not do anything crazy like shoot to the surface. You will enjoy seeing a large one. Its impressive.

Look foward to diving with you sometime!


----------



## Brandy

How big was the Ling????????


----------



## sniper

I went out to the Tex Edwards on Sunday to try to get Aprils little boy hooked up on his first big fish. IT was so rough out there that we drifted from the Tex Edwards to the Liberty ship in about 25 minutes. It was ugly out there. I thought for sure you would have cancelled the trip. I can imagine it was tough getting in the boat with it like that. Glad everyone was ok. I am calling it 4-6' on Sunday when we came in at about 2 pm


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Brandy (5/19/2008)*How big was the Ling????????


I would estimate about 70 lbs. But it was probably 60 lbs due to the underwater growing phenomenon. All I know was that it was the biggest damn thing that I have shot. I was almost scared to shoot it for fear of the sleigh ride I was about to go on. But I had a hold of the anchor rope with one hand and shot with the other.


----------



## JoshH

Has anyone used that shark scare away thing? I know boondocks on the old forum did, I think it worked good for him.


----------



## Clay-Doh

I don't know of anybody who has used them besides boondocks, but I have ehard the shark shield works. Only thing I don't like is it is another thing to tangle up in when spearfishin.

And Dereck, your right...it was at least 4-5 by end of the day, it was a ruff day out.


----------



## FishinFL

Sounds like Y'all had a great trip!!! Hate I missed it.........



As always, thanks for the post and pics!!!


----------



## Travis Gill

I'm not bashing anyone, but don't you think it is bad to shoot fish and not get them? I understand it happening once in a while but that many times in one day, don't you think you should reconsider how you are doing something????


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Freespool (5/19/2008)*I'm not bashing anyone, but don't you think it is bad to shoot fish and not get them? I understand it happening once in a while but that many times in one day, don't you think you should reconsider how you are doing something????


You're more than welcome to come show me how to do it.:doh Don't you think it's bad to let flipper eat all your snapper as they go over. It's not like we shoot it and it falls right there and we don't retreive it. It swims off where we can not see it etc... Just like fishing, you get some, you loose some. If your not bashing, isn't better to just not post it in the first place. But come on out and try to shoot a damn fish when jaws is swimming right next to you. Let's see your shoot to fish box ratio. I do not understand the "I do not mean to bash anyone" posts. Don't post it.


----------



## Travis Gill

I was just curious. It just seems like it is a waste if more than you get you lose. I am not saying I could do it any better, but when I lose a fish on rod and reel most of the time it doesn't die. I was just curious and was not criticizing anyone. Thanks for the response.


----------



## bmoore

It *is* bad for a fish to get away. Usually you have given it a mortal wound and it will go off and die. Whether due to bad shot (usually out of range or poor shaft placement, such as in the gut)or equipment failure(the tip spinning off or breakaway rig failing), nobody feels as bad and the guy that pulled the trigger. I've only been able to recover two fish I had speared and that had gotten off. Both grouper which holed up after being hit. A cobia or AJ will take off never to be seen again. I am sure the sharks will have a free meal on it.

Which brings up another point earlier. I have never heard of a submerged scuba diver being attacked by a shark. They will take your fish off the shaft but I have never heard of one hitting strung fish or a diver. Has anyone else? 

I know they have attacked free divers, submerged and on the surface. Terry Maas, in his book Blue Water hunting documents a number of cases where free divers were attacked. Usually by Great Whites off California and Mexico, although there is a story or two of bulls..also called Zambezi sharks hitting free divers.

Ive had a run in or two but nothing too terrible. Once, I actually got angry at a 6-7 foot duskyfor shadowing me all along the dive and charged back at him. Pointed that gun at his face and swam as hard as I could right at him. He hightailed it. I dont think they are use to the agresssion being thrown back at em. I dont know how a big bull would react but I bet not too differently.

Any way like Clay said. If divers were on the menu..none of us would be able to get into the water!


----------



## Clay-Doh

I knew this was comming, sombody had told me it would.

We don't lose more than we get in the box. In fact, spearfishing is one of the most concervitive and selective forms of fishing. We lost 2 yesterday. Freaky. 2 big ones in 2 days that were good clean shots.

However, look at some of the recent post from fishermenof someone holding up nothing but gills from a jigged AJ. Or another of the most mangled snapper I have ever seen. I am not dogging them for that, that is part of fishing. How many fish get hit by cudas, or occasionally sharks while reeling them in? How many thousands of fish that are not legal but reeled to the boat are chomped by dolphins? How many fish are injured from the fisht, so bad that they can not be revived enought to fight again? How many are gut hooked? How many have 100 yards of mono trailing behind them after breaking off? How many perfectly good fish, even though legal, are captured and used for bait? 

We are able to target the species we want, ant target the size fish, and take them...there are no injured fish, by catches, wads of mon, jigs, lead, hooks and everything else littering the ocean from our sport.

Ocasionally, one gets off, and gets ate by a cuda, or a shark. Same as the ones on a hook and line that get ate on the way in, or the way back after being released....but it is much more rare in our sport. 

Again, not putting rod and reel down...I partake a little in that too....just pointing out that it seems kinda crazy to make a point of the 2 we lost, and were ate by other predators in the sea...and not make a point of the WAY more that fishermen lose, and they die by whatever means.

By the way, when possible, we try to get the fish again when that happens....we HATE losin one after the work we go thru to get him.....just check out the "NOWHERE TO RUN FOR THIS AJ" video on our website below when Generator man popped his first big AJ on his first dive, and after a 5 minute rodeo, it got off the shaft, and I gave chase, and shot him again and it ended up where it belonged...on Brandons stringer!


----------



## Clay-Doh

> *Freespool (5/19/2008)* I am not saying I could do it any better, but when I lose a fish on rod and reel most of the time it doesn't die.


Actually, I can tell you when you lose a fish after fighting him....a lot more than you know he does die.....you just arent underwater to see it. That fish fighting for his life sends out pheromones, and vibrations from the struggle that attract every predator for a square mile!

After you feel a break off, or toss him back...you just may think he made it home to his family..we see first hand the food chain and aggresion down there from a perspective you'll never get to unless you go diving.

Not trying to beat a dead horse, butI know you guys on the pier have lost plenty (especially tarpon)gettin hit by sharks, or bluefish, or whatever other predators...I would never say if it happened twice in a day, thatmaybe you should stop fishing.


----------



## flyingfishr

Now it's my turn to post something on yesterdays dives. First though, thanks to Clay and Jon for the invites to get out there and TRY to kill some fish. Once we made it to the water I was amazed at how smooth the ride was. CLAY'S KAT EATS CHOP UP!!! That being said, we made the hour or so long ride out to the Mass and prepared for the first drop. The chef was more than accomodating while the divers geared up and went over board. I was #3 in line going over and the second thing I see going down the anchor line was what I intially thought was a shark, then I see Jon shoot the damn thing. Shortly there after out of the murk looms a submarine sized cobia (you know, one of those little two person Japanese suicide subs!) Well, I think maybe I should get down there and sink another shaft in him only to see Clay doing this Navy SEAL style decent, going straight down, with gun fully extended. I think, "Get him Clay!" ThenI see Clay pull up...HUH? I look back to Jon and all is see is a Jon looking dejected with a shaft hanging flacid in the water column. Being the killers that we are, we regrouped and made the wreck. I went on to miss a big mangrove, I estimate it weighed about 7.439 lbs...ish. Then I stick a Trigger only to have it shake my shaft, so for those of you keeping count, that is a total of 3 fish shaking the shaft this weekend. I hunted around a little bit more but didn't really see much worth shooting. Got back on the boat only to have to put up with the ribbing of being out-fished by the fishermen. Apparently they were cranking em up while we were down there pretty steady. We got ourselves situated and decided on diving the North side of the Mass this time, figuring the South side had been worked over pretty good. Anchor up, viz was a little better here, #3 in line again, see a nice AJ on the bottom doing some funky thing in the sand, split second later I see Clay's shaft sticking out both sides of it. Nice job Clay, shortly there after I see Clay's AJ swimming away...HUH? That was some straight up Houidinni stuff right there. Get to the wreck, I'm about to pull on a fat scamp when some motion catches my eye....you know the rest of the story there. Enter Mrs. Sharky from stage left. Finally got Clay's attention....dude I swear it seemed like 5 minutes underwater. Anyway, after some fumbled communication we get ourselves situated and sit back to enjoy the show. She circled a few times, Jon left, she came back, then was gone again. I didn't want an 8foot bull shark ruining my day so I resumed my hunt, eyed up a nice gag on the bottom, lined up, missed by a mile....I need to pattern that thing or something. Anyway, within 30 seconds of my gun going off....here comes the shark again, this time she's got her fat chica with her. Clay and I fumble through some more comm issues and decide to make our accent, only to find out later that we were a mere 20-30 feet from a hooked up, struggling, pissed off, thrashing about bull on the surface. What we don't know won't kill us right Clay!!! Blah, Blah, Blah, you all know the rest of the story. Made the ride back, in easy 5 footers, spanked a sunfish, stopped listening to the successful tales of the fishermen and dealt with a healthy case of sunburn. All in all it was a great day on the water, saw some stuff for the first time, met some more great people, had a good time all the way around. Thanks again guys, it wasgreat day, can't wait to do it again.

Sorry for the long hijacked post here, I just had a lot to say.:banghead


----------



## holy Spear-it

His first cobia I am sure he got exited as well and maybe didnt place the shot right where he wanted it...it happens. Alsoa small gunis not good forcobia at all. They are tough and thick and boney. You better be prepared for a ride when you shoot one too. I have hit them all kinds of ways and have never stoned one. I have never lost one either and pray I never do. Me and the boys came about as close as you can to loseing one but got him in. Took 4 guns to take that sucker down!

Bmoore...I have had a bull shark take an aj off my stringer before on the freighter. He came up behind me and grabed it as it was hanging about where my fins are when swimming forward. I had my stringer on a rope about 4 ft long. I have since taken it off the rope because the "get the fish away from you a little" theory, doesnt work.


----------



## GONU

MAn I gotta get certified. Sounds like a great day. Me and a friend went out caught our four snapper and came on home they where biting good.


----------



## GMan

Sounds like you guys had a blast... 

You know back to shooting and maiming the fish. What about hunters shooting deer. They miss but buckshot hits the trees, poor trees.:reallycrying I dont know how many times i have cleaned a deer and found more lead in him from other shots than mine.Spearfishing isone sport where you have the most primitive weapons and someone still finds fault in your actions. I have one shot and one kill, not a whole arsenal of jigs and crazy things to rip a fishes lips off. Dont get me wrong 

"I still hunt, I still fish and willonly kill it if Ican eat it." Drowning Bear


----------



## poker_fisher101

Sounds like it was fun. I would have crapped my pants swimming with sharks.


----------



## Atwood

Yall keep on.......keep posting reports like this......and ya know whats gonna happen. I am gonna be single again. I am just about 1 new hobbie away from divorce right now!!! Man that sounds like it was a blast!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *holy Spear-it (5/19/2008)*His first cobia I am sure he got exited as well and maybe didnt place the shot right where he wanted it...it happens. Alsoa small gunis not good forcobia at all. They are tough and thick and boney. You better be prepared for a ride when you shoot one too. I have hit them all kinds of ways and have never stoned one. I have never lost one either and pray I never do. Me and the boys came about as close as you can to loseing one but got him in. Took 4 guns to take that sucker down!
> 
> Bmoore...I have had a bull shark take an aj off my stringer before on the freighter. He came up behind me and grabed it as it was hanging about where my fins are when swimming forward. I had my stringer on a rope about 4 ft long. I have since taken it off the rope because the "get the fish away from you a little" theory, doesnt work.


Kevin, I don't have a small gun. It may be the dreaded JBL, but it's a 63" one with three bands. My bands are weak and you can bet they will be replaced before I get out again. I am still pissed. But my shot was about 3-4" behind the gills. Not the kill spot, but still in the ribs. He was just so damn thick and with the range of about 10 or so feet, I don't think my shaft went through him because of the weak bands and the distance etc...

And I agree, that if you intend to keep your fish when sharks are around, you need to keep your stringer as close to you as possible. Mine is clipped to the bottom portion of my BC and when I see a shark I clip it to one of my front D rings that way it's right there in front of me. The sharks are not after you one bit. When you have that stringer of fish, that is what they are after. If the fish are right on you, they may get aggressive at times to try and scare you into giving up your fish, but that's mostly it. It just makes for one adrenaline rush dive.


----------



## bmoore

I keep my stringer on a d-ring on my harness as well. I believe keeping them as close as possible is probably the best solution. But it is a catch-22.

You want the fish and so does the shark. Keeping his meal right up against your body sounds like a bad idea..but trailing them 4 feet off on a rope sounds worse.

Anyone have one try to take fish off a stringer directly connected to his harness or BC?

Has anyone ever had to shoot one with thier gun?


----------



## Telum Pisces

Sharksare even coming around when they hear the bubbles without even taking that first shot. But they usually don't come within striking distance unless you have some dinner on you. They have associated divers with possible easy food on a stringer. I have not been diving long enough to gauge the population, but other guys that have diving a lot longer say that they used to only see sharks once or twice a summer. Now we are seeing them on almost every dive. And we were well past what most would consider an inshore wreck. We were about 18 miles out.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey GONU and Atwood! You guys really ought to consider taking the plunge! The great thing is, even if you don't get any fish (like seems to be my case a lot lately...:doh ) you still have a great day underwater, and new things to see, and adventures to tell....most of which you would be oblivios to sitting on the boat staring at the surface for 8 hours. 

You guys really ought to go up to MBT, and look around, talk to the guys in there, and watch some of the hi-defunderwater video of different wrecks they always have playing in the shop!

And if you guys do...let me know! You wouldn't be the first brand new diver, or spearfisher to come along with us! It's great seeing new people in the sport!

Josh, you summed up the events pretty good! I forgot you lost a trigger, looks like all 3 of us were cursed! Sorry it took so long for you to get my attention..I was tryin to reload as fast as possible eyein that nce school of Almaco Jacks sitting there. In the video (which I started editing last nite) after you give me the shark sign, I keep loading my gun, as the sharkis looming inn towards us.....it is some great footag, I'll try and ahve it up by tommorow.

Brian, I had originally thought not having the fish on you was better, so you don't get a bit out of you. But Rocklobster and DK pointed out a good fact a long time ago to me. Sharks don't want to fight a big adversery, there lookin for a snatch and grab. 

The bigger target you present, the less bold they will feel, tru in almost all nature, frogs and lizards puffing up, birds spreading there tail feathers, ect.I clip my stringer on my shoulder D-ring, so the fish is laying right againts my torso, and make the fish part of the biggest possible target to discourage them. I think thats why surfers, and swimmers, and waders are usually the victims of shark attacks, shark doesn't see the whole person. Dalton had one snatch a trailing stringer once.


----------



## holy Spear-it

Jon I shoot a JBL 450 Magnum XHD, so i shoot a dreaded JBL as well. I was not making fun of your gun, I was just stating a fact that the main reason people lose cobia is due to the suckers being so tough and most folks do shoot a 48" gun. 

You know another reason fish are lost alot is due to trying to get the fish too close too quick. What I mean is the fish when fresh has the power to tear off easily. I used to be bad about pulling them in right away and try to get my hands on em to subdue them.I now move slower and dont put as much pressure on them right away. It gives them too much leverage. Especially when you grab the shaft. The largest cobia I have taken was a 54#. The shot was a long oneand the placement was not where I wanted it but it turned out ok. It was an angle shot just behind the peck fin and into the throat. I was thinking it could pull out so I just rested and let him pull me around awhile. He did big circles. I was not in over 130' of water so he couldnt take me down too far. Within a few minutes he started to go sideways and nose dive.I then pulled him up to me and put a spike in its head. As Rok says of the hell diver on his thread "Dont grab the fish stupid!" A big fish can really mess you up if you get too close too quick. Got my mask knocked off and my reg knocked out by a big AJ one time. 

Anyways just trying to help you diagnose why you lost him and give some tips so you get to keep the next one.

The stringer on a 4' rope, shark story. The AJ was at my fins when the shark took it. I guess he still saw an opening to grab it where he felt safe. He almosthit me with the fish as he swam up from behind me, grabed it and swam just to my left while thrashing the piss out of his head.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *holy Spear-it (5/21/2008)*Jon I shoot a JBL 450 Magnum XHD, so i shoot a dreaded JBL as well. I was not making fun of your gun, I was just stating a fact that the main reason people lose cobia is due to the suckers being so tough and most folks do shoot a 48" gun.
> 
> You know another reason fish are lost alot is due to trying to get the fish too close too quick. What I mean is the fish when fresh has the power to tear off easily. I used to be bad about pulling them in right away and try to get my hands on em to subdue them.I now move slower and dont put as much pressure on them right away. It gives them too much leverage. Especially when you grab the shaft. The largest cobia I have taken was a 54#. The shot was a long oneand the placement was not where I wanted it but it turned out ok. It was an angle shot just behind the peck fin and into the throat. I was thinking it could pull out so I just rested and let him pull me around awhile. He did big circles. I was not in over 130' of water so he couldnt take me down too far. Within a few minutes he started to go sideways and nose dive.I then pulled him up to me and put a spike in its head. As Rok says of the hell diver on his thread "Dont grab the fish stupid!" A big fish can really mess you up if you get too close too quick. Got my mask knocked off and my reg knocked out by a big AJ one time.
> 
> Anyways just trying to help you diagnose why you lost him and give some tips so you get to keep the next one.
> 
> The stringer on a 4' rope, shark story. The AJ was at my fins when the shark took it. I guess he still saw an opening to grab it where he felt safe. He almosthit me with the fish as he swam up from behind me, grabed it and swam just to my left while thrashing the piss out of his head.


Thanks for the advice Kevin. No1. the shaft did not penetrate him fully, I don't think. No2. I did pull him in too quickly. He acted like he wasn't even shot. I pulled him to me and that's when he realized that he has a shaft sticking in him. I should of just hung there for a while, but I was full of adrenaline and I think my brain just didn't function at the time. This was the biggest damn shootable fish that I had seen underwaterandI just hurried my thought process. I had one hand on the anchor line and one hand on the gun, so he was tugging on me but I wasn't goning anywhere. I should have waited but, I know better now.


----------



## Florabama

Great report Clay and company. Clay, how's that new Riffe working out?


----------



## Clay-Doh

I love my custom Riffe man!!!! With the shorter shaft, and thicker bands...that suckers got some juice!!!!! Shoots straight as an arrow, too bad the AJ got off, in the video, you can see the shaft straight down thru the top of him....don't understand.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Clay-Doh (5/21/2008)* in the video, you can see the shaft straight down thru the top of him....don't understand.


Still waiting for that video.oke


----------



## Clay-Doh

Dang you john! Good things take time....not like I got all day to sit on my ass in front of the compu............. oops, nevermind.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Clay-Doh (5/21/2008)*Dang you john! Good things take time....not like I got all day to sit on my ass in front of the compu............. oops, nevermind.


Do you want me to count the posts that you have so far this morning. Oops I thought you were working.:moon


----------



## diverdwn

I've never had a shark actually bitea fish on my stringer, and I keep my stringer as close to me as possible. I've never shot my spear at one, but on many occasions I've prodded them with the tip. The problem is, if you just speared a fish you may not have anything pointy to hit the shark with. I just recently filed the barb off of the tip of one of my old polespears, I'm going to carry it along with my biller48. The next shark that gets too close is going to get stabbed as hard as I can.


----------



## Clay-Doh

They also make, or you can easily make your own, a "kill spike". Its basically just mounted on the side or bottom of your gun with the spike sticking out to right behind your actual shaft tip. SO after you shoot, it is the farthest thing sticking out, good for finish a fish, jabbin cudas, or stickin a flounder you happen to see while pullin your other fish back in!


----------



## spearfisher

Clay, take your ADD meds, quit posting, and finish the video. I want to see this stuff!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *spearfisher (5/22/2008)*Clay, take your ADD meds, quit posting, and finish the video. I want to see this stuff!!!


Rich, it's done. He just has to get it up on the website now. I was there and can't wait to see the video.


----------



## Atwood

> *Clay-Doh (5/20/2008)*Hey GONU and Atwood! You guys really ought to consider taking the plunge!
> 
> LOL...funny you say that..I just called an old friend today who has about 5 sets of gear and asked him if he wanted to sell some cause I want to get certified and star spearfishing. He is gonna let me know. So it may be soon that I get with the MBT crew.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Here is the link to the video! 

http://teamchunkylove.com/video.htm

"8' Bull Shark, AJ, and Cobia" is the name of the video. Vis was bad, so it aint a real clear color.

Finally got the video finished from diving sunday. Was a great day out there, and got some decent footage of about an 8 foot bullshark swimmin around us for a few minutes. When you watch it, remember when he first shows up, as you can see earlier in thh video, we were at least 15 feet above him on hte deck of the ship near the railing....so you can get an idea of the good size on him!


Nice video of the cobia too, and poppin the AJ!


----------



## fishnfrank

Great video Clay, I always enjoy your videos and the great music in the background.


----------



## Atwood

Thats it..im IN!!!!! Can ya hear Howling wolf under water??


----------



## Clay-Doh

Glad yall enjoyed it! I gotta say, I really have fun puttin the movies together. If I had some high end equipment, I would love to quite roofing, and start a Spearfishing and Diving show!

There ya go Atwood! Give him a flat price for all his gear, sell the rest on ebay, and you will make enough to pay for what you keep, and probaly your cert too!

I bought a double lot on ebay, 2 sets of everything, 2 bcs, regs, octos, computerrs, gauges, wesuits, mask, snorkles, fins, gloves, booties, and knifes. Everything but tanks and lead. I kept the BC, and both computers, and a knife, and sold the rest each item at a time and made more than what I bought it all for, plus what I kept!


----------



## FishinFL

Very cool video mr. Clay!!!



The viz seemed clear until mr grey suit showed himself.... And then it seemed to get.....muddy looking..and lots of bubbles were flowing by the camera lense too.oke



Thanks for sharing, Reese


----------



## Clay-Doh

You lie Reese! It was murkey when I got there!!!!! Hee hee...I maybe did brath a lil more. But still we stuck around for another 15 minutes or so, then decided to head up when the second big one showed.

You keep the bands coked on your powerhead Reese when you sit it on the deck?

Had mine been cocked, he woulda been dropped on one of the passes. But after I cocked it, he didnt get in range again.


----------



## FishinFL

I keep it cocked and just lay it beside me on the wreck.

Again Clay, very neat video!


----------



## Lockout

I concur with Clay....I see plenty of dead fish laying on the bottom and they dont have spear holes in them.


----------

